# Food & Wine



## -Cp

Hmm.. .

Very few things I can think of are more enjoyable in life than perfect food and wine combinations. They way they culminate on the pallate - the "mood" it sets - to many people - is very eurphoric. 

I'm sure many of you are asking "how can it be?" Sersiously? 

I challenge you to first - start watching the Food Network TV - start practicing many of the dishes on there and, more importantly, the way they cook. i.e., they season everything - most good dinners have some sort of reduction sauce etc. 

Secondly, find out where the nearest Wine Apallation is to your locale and go visit it! Stop by the wineries and visit wine-makers in your area. Get to know them and their stories behind the wine. I can guarantee that most wines are as unique as the makers behind them. 

Lastly, start experimenting with food and wine - forget the old traditions of "wine pairing" - you know, "red wine with red meat - white wine with white meat" etc. I think you'll be surprise to see just how well a Red can carry a "light meat" dish and how incredible a white (like Viognier) can go with a hearty, spicey meat dish. 

If you want a great resource - pick up the "Wine Bible" from any bookseller - read it and learn . the world of possabilities are endless when it comes to finding that next pairing that you too will consider to be "Pureed sex in a glass®"


----------



## MtnBiker

Hey Cp, what is the straw covering on a bottle of Chianti called?


----------



## -Cp

MtnBiker said:
			
		

> Hey Cp, what is the straw covering on a bottle of Chianti called?



That's a "Fiasco" - the Italian word for Flask... It's often used on cheaper wine from the Chianti region. 

Additionally, it helps the bottle to sit upright and protects the thin glass those bottles are made from.


----------



## MtnBiker

A fiasco, I love that. There are some very nice Chainti wines that have nothing to do with the straw covering.

What is the primary grape in Chainti?


----------



## -Cp

MtnBiker said:
			
		

> A fiasco, I love that. There are some very nice Chainti wines that have nothing to do with the straw covering.
> 
> What is the primary grape in Chainti?




Is this a test? or you're really just wanted to know?


----------



## Shattered

They're testing you.. they have secret conversations about you in secret threads that you can't see.


----------



## freeandfun1

An excellent Viognier was the first "real" wine I was introduced to.  My wife and I love it, but only on special occassions.  Typically, we are red wine drinkers.  I really like Syrahs myself, cabs are good, but as I get older, the tanic in the cabs bother me more and more.  Now days, when we drink, we tend to drink Merlots or the occassional Pinot Noir or a good Zin.

I have a "decent" collection.... Not big, but I do have a few really good bottles.  I have about half a case of 1989 Chateau Margaux Premier Grand Cru Classe.  I've been holding this one for a while and am waiting for a special occasion to finish it off.....


----------



## MtnBiker

-Cp said:
			
		

> Is this a test? or you're really just wanted to know?


----------



## Shattered

Told you so.  :tng:


----------



## -Cp

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I have a "decent" collection.... Not big, but I do have a few really good bottles.  I have about half a case of 1989 Chateau Margaux Premier Grand Cru Classe.  I've been holding this one for a while and am waiting for a special occasion to finish it off.....



How can anything made in France ever be considered good?


----------



## MtnBiker

Veuve Clicquot is pretty good.


----------



## freeandfun1

-Cp said:
			
		

> How can anything made in France ever be considered good?



Well, when it comes to wine.....

I bought it back in 1996.  I would not (and I don't) buy a French wine now

There are some great Syrahs and Cabs out of Australia (Rosemount Estates has an excellent "Reserve" Cab) and Chilean Merlots are pretty damn good too!  And VERY cheap compared to French and even US wines!


----------



## freeandfun1

MtnBiker said:
			
		

> Veuve Clicquot is pretty good.



Yes it is.  I guess I lied when I said I don't buy French wines anymore.... I forgot, I recently had a bottle of that with my wife at the House of Blues..... a great Champagne!


----------



## -Cp

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Well, when it comes to wine.....
> 
> I bought it back in 1996.  I would not (and I don't) buy a French wine now
> 
> There are some great Syrahs and Cabs out of Australia (Rosemount Estates has an excellent "Reserve" Cab) and Chilean Merlots are pretty damn good too!  And VERY cheap compared to French and even US wines!



What part of the country do you live in? 

You need to do yourself a huge favor and get turned onto Washington Reds - you'll thank me the rest of your life if you do..


----------



## freeandfun1

-Cp said:
			
		

> What part of the country do you live in?
> 
> You need to do yourself a huge favor and get turned onto Washington Reds - you'll thank me the rest of your life if you do..



I live in Vegas and I do like Washington's reds and Oregon's as well.  Especially the Pinot Noirs.  I went to college in McMinnville, Oregon and lived in Tigard (suburb of Portland) and we used to visit often the Willamette Valley vineyards often.  I drove past them everyday when driving to school.  I didn't go to college until I was 25 (after I finished serving 8 years in the Army) so I was old enough to stop by on the way home and enjoy some tastings now and again!

Both Oregon and Washington have some great reds!  I agree!


----------



## OCA

Haha McMinnville! I forget what school is there, Linfield? Anyway stay away from heavier oregon reds like Cabernets, the pinot from there is awesome though.


----------



## freeandfun1

OCA said:
			
		

> Haha McMinnville! I forget what school is there, Linfield? Anyway stay away from heavier oregon reds like Cabernets, the pinot from there is awesome though.



Yup, Linfield!

I agree, their Cabs are not so good.  But they make an awsome Pinot Noir and I recently had a very good Merlot from that area, but I can't recall the name.... I will have to see if I can find the cork....


----------



## OCA

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Yup, Linfield!
> 
> I agree, their Cabs are not so good.  But they make an awsome Pinot Noir and I recently had a very good Merlot from that area, but I can't recall the name.... I will have to see if I can find the cork....



Boy did I get plowed 1 night in McMinnville after the big rodeo in St. Paul. Wheeew!


----------



## freeandfun1

OCA said:
			
		

> Boy did I get plowed 1 night in McMinnville after the big rodeo in St. Paul. Wheeew!



I got plowed a few nights myself there!  It was a neat school.  An eclectic mix of conservatives and liberals.  I think the location had a lot to do with that.


----------



## jff.law

Me and my husband appreciate try new wines. Last time he traveled to California he bought a Pinot Noir. It is a good wine.


----------



## galy

Great food and wine can be found right throughout SA, if you're staying in Adelaide and want to take a day trip up to the hills, there are some fantastic wineries up there. The best thing i could suggest would be to just take a drive up there, and just start calling into wineries, last time we took a day trip we were given a map that had probably 40-50 wineries on it and we just visited a few of them, before having a picnic at the Mt Lofty Botanic Gardens. I would probably steer away from any guided tours (unless you really need a driver as personally i'd prefer to visit some of the smaller wineries (if i may suggest Hahndorf Hill Wines for a great tasting experience.
I'd also suggest the same with the barossa valley area, again, drive down there (probably 45minutes from the city) there's a heap of wineries down there and they're all really, really well signed. Chateau Tanunda is a great example of the caliber of wineries that can be found. Again i would steer towards the smaller wineries, all credit to the giant wineries out there, they have helped to build an industry, but some of these independent wineries are simply put, amazing.
Most, if not all of the cellar door sales will offer some local fare, particularly in the way of local cheese plates and fruit.
Also if you have the time there are some great wineries to be found in the Riverland (about 2&1/2 hours north of Adelaide, well northish), if i could suggest Pennyfield wines, who have a cellar door/ cafe in Berri, located right on the banks of the River Murray, a great place to loose an afternoon.
Finally the best advice i could give you would be to take your time and enjoy, there really is some sensational wine areas around here, and I have completely neglected to mention any of the Limestone Coast, only because i haven't quite gotten around to visiting them yet (we keep getting stuck where we know
Hope this helps,
Enjoy.


----------



## karlon

Great food and wine can be found right throughout SA, if you're staying in Adelaide and want to take a day trip up to the hills, there are some fantastic wineries up there. The best thing i could suggest would be to just take a drive up there, and just start calling into wineries, last time we took a day trip we were given a map that had probably 40-50 wineries on it and we just visited a few of them, before having a picnic at the Mt Lofty Botanic Gardens. I would probably steer away from any guided tours (unless you really need a driver as personally i'd prefer to visit some of the smaller wineries (if i may suggest Hahndorf Hill Wines for a great tasting experience.
I'd also suggest the same with the barossa valley area, again, drive down there (probably 45minutes from the city) there's a heap of wineries down there and they're all really, really well signed. Chateau Tanunda is a great example of the caliber of wineries that can be found. Again i would steer towards the smaller wineries, all credit to the giant wineries out there, they have helped to build an industry, but some of these independent wineries are simply put, amazing.
Most, if not all of the cellar door sales will offer some local fare, particularly in the way of local cheese plates and fruit.
Also if you have the time there are some great wineries to be found in the Riverland (about 2&1/2 hours north of Adelaide, well northish), if i could suggest Pennyfield wines, who have a cellar door/ cafe in Berri, located right on the banks of the River Murray, a great place to loose an afternoon.
Finally the best advice i could give you would be to take your time and enjoy, there really is some sensational wine areas around here, and I have completely neglected to mention any of the Limestone Coast, only because i haven't quite gotten around to visiting them yet (we keep getting stuck where we know
Hope this helps,
Enjoy.


----------



## René Anafoutra

-Cp said:


> freeandfun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can anything made in France ever be considered good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh...comment est-ce qu'on dit, eh...
> 
> Ve te faire enculer !  Ouais, c'est ça !
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I grew up in the rolling vineyards of the Mosel Valley where some of the world's finest wine is produced. I so miss spending a lush spring afternoon in a lazy sidewalk cafe,' adorned by a cobblestone street... a quaint village set amongst the majestic Eifel Mountains. A tray of Danish cheese was set before me... in it was smoked ham, small pieces intermingled throughout the rich Gouda, an artisan delight and to compliment the fare, a bottle of Spatlese.. a splash of sweet, sensual wetness. Mmmm.. Dessert wine and Cheese.. the way to spend a beautiful spring day in Europe.


----------



## Damienfr

If you want good wine, you only have three names to remember :
*"Bordeaux, Bourgogne et Champagne"* for France
or :
*"Merlot, Syrah, Cabernet sauvignon"* if you are looking for wines outside of France
(Because we also find good wine in Spain, Italy, South America, Australia, etc..)


----------



## MHunterB

We like French 'mercure' - it's not all that easy to find in the US,apparently.


----------



## MHunterB

Haven't seen you here much, Damien - did you take the month of August off from posting, LOL?

I've been told that France is basically closed in August, due to so many people taking their vacation then....


----------



## reesemorgon

Make sure you drink plenty of water a day. The risk of not drinking enough water is the occurrence of kidney stones.So daily eat healthy products.It's best for skin.


----------



## lonelygirl8

Great wine. It's my favorite.


----------



## dr.d

René Anafoutra;2890687 said:
			
		

> -Cp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freeandfun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can anything made in France ever be considered good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err...The Statue of Liberty? Brie? Camembert? French Baguettes? Great Wines? Excellent Boulluabsise? Julia Child's culinary arts? Help during our liberation from GB?
> All Good
> All produced in France
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bettylicious07

I came across this forum and feels hungry. whoop brb


----------



## jacobwhite08

One glass of wine a day makes insomnia away..


----------



## Darlene

I don't drink but I adore food right now.
I've been craving Chinese and I can't get enough of beef jerky.


----------



## Esmeralda

reesemorgon said:


> Make sure you drink plenty of water a day. The risk of not drinking enough water is the occurrence of kidney stones.So daily eat healthy products.It's best for skin.


I drink at least 2 liters of water a day.

Dinner last night: Chicken and corn soup and a toasted cheese sandwich.  Comfort food.  And ice water.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> reesemorgon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you drink plenty of water a day. The risk of not drinking enough water is the occurrence of kidney stones.So daily eat healthy products.It's best for skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I drink at least 2 liters of water a day.
> 
> Dinner last night: Chicken and corn soup and a toasted cheese sandwich.  Comfort food.  And ice water.
Click to expand...

Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## ChrisL

I am going to make homemade chicken stock/broth today.  I'm going to start off with a mirepoix of carrots, onions and celery, then add water and chicken carcass along with some of the dark meat I saved that nobody eats.  Then add some herbs.  Unfortunately, I only have dried herbs, but I guess those will have to do.


----------



## Someguy

Who's got a good shine recipe?


----------



## amrchaos

I don't really drink, but if a glass of wine can enhance the dining experience, I will try it.

However, I am not sophisticated to know which wine goes with which foods.  Is there a wine that goes with desserts like pie?  I would like to learn with sweets and simple appetizers first.

How about fruits?


----------



## mathew_morgan

There are lots of discussions can be done on food and wine as lots of recipes can be made from food and wine. Just an advice for all of you guys to keep the wine safely in *wine cooler* or fridge so that taste of wine remains fresh and natural.


----------



## mathew_morgan

keep wine safely in wine cooler after use so that actual taste of wine remains.


----------



## Selivan

How can you connect "Food" and "Wine"?
*- People eat to live*
*- People use Wine to die*
----------------------------
But also it is necessary to eat nutritionally so as not to spoil your Health ...

==================================
As one Soviet Diplomat said:
(this diplomat frightened the whole of America, since it is impossible to argue with him and he promoted the interests of the Soviet Union)

*- A man digs his own grave with a fork and a glass ...


*


----------



## Inmar

Selivan, as always, is angry and hard. He does not like American food and alcohol.


----------



## Selivan




----------



## Blaster




----------



## Concerned American

MtnBiker said:


> A fiasco, I love that. There are some very nice Chainti wines that have nothing to do with the straw covering.
> 
> What is the primary grape in Chainti?


What is the hollow area (dimple) in the bottom of a wine bottle called?


----------



## Concerned American

freeandfun1 said:


> Yup, Linfield!
> 
> I agree, their Cabs are not so good.  But they make an awsome Pinot Noir and I recently had a very good Merlot from that area, but I can't recall the name.... I will have to see if I can find the cork....


My daughter attended that school.


----------



## Concerned American

amrchaos said:


> I don't really drink, but if a glass of wine can enhance the dining experience, I will try it.
> 
> However, I am not sophisticated to know which wine goes with which foods.  Is there a wine that goes with desserts like pie?  I would like to learn with sweets and simple appetizers first.
> 
> How about fruits?











						Simple Dessert and Wine Pairings With Chart | LoveToKnow
					

Wines pair very well with desserts if you select the right combination. A good pairing enhances the flavors in both the wine and the dessert. Trying these ...




					wine.lovetoknow.com


----------

